# A Year in Chocolate : Four Seasons of Unforgettable Desserts



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

by Alice Medrich

Hardcover - 176 pages (October 24, 2001) 
Warner Books; ISBN: 0446526649

This item will be published on October
24, 2001.

Over the past 20 years, Alice Medrich's name has become synonymous with dessert. In A YEAR IN CHOCOLATE, Medrich shares her baking secrets for creating delectable chocolate desserts with all the best each season has to offer. Readers will learn how to prepare scrumptious holiday desserts from the easiest Christmas yule log to the most festive Fourth of July ice cream sundaes. Medrich also includes such seasonal treats as Hot Chocolate Souffles, Boardwalk Bananas, and chocolate latkes, as well as little hints and tips that turn ordinary chocolate into an extraordinary culinary experience.

Click here for more


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Looks good too. One can never have too much chocolate in life.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I think this book will be great. I have Medrich's Low-fat Dessert book and the recipes I've tried from there have all been delicious. I'm not a great believer in most Low-Fat dessert books because taste, textrure and even presentation gets so compromised. None of that happened in Chocolate and the Art of Low-Fat Desserts.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I know, Medrich is a very good author and pastry chef. I have Cookies and Brownies and was not disappointed!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Help me out here, please. I have her Chocolat book and her cookies and brownies books. So far I have made several items out of the Chocolat book and I've been pleased with them. 

I have only made two items out of her cookie and brownie book, the cappucino brownies and her mandel brat. The brownies were o.k. but I didn't like the texture of the brownie. The mandel brat was not good at all. So I've kind of stopped working out of it for now. I'd really apperciate any suggestions of recipes that you've tried and liked?????Please?


I thought her Chocolat book was really eye opening when it came out years ago. She was doing things I'd never seen before. I still can't make the triple chocolate ribbon on the triple chocolate mousse cake....wish I could! One day I'll try again......


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wendy,

Her chocolate chip cookies are amazing. I use Callebaut "studs", not chips. And I toast the hazelnuts first and let cool completely before chopping. Awesome!!

I did like the peanut butter cookies as well although I must admit that I preferred the recipe from Cooks Illustrated. I'm almost ashamed to admit that!

That's all I did so far but for me, the chocolate cookie recipe was worth the price of the book. Go figure!


----------



## gracie'smama (Oct 8, 2004)

What's wrong with Cooks Illustrated?


----------

